# Terrible soil, but grass looks good?



## whitetrash paradise (Mar 25, 2020)

In the past 2 years I have been taking care of my lawn, I have been going HAM on the fert and squirt. Ferts are both milo and synthetic. Did a mild N blitz in the fall. I also overdose the lawn with N-ext Air8 and RGS, and spray Main Event between fertilizer applications.

My lawn always looks pretty good and healthy, aside from letting my front yard go dormant for a while last summer. It's already greened up quite a bit while most other lawns still look completely dormant.

I did my first soil test this year and it came back with results that were a little surprising to me. I'd appreciate any opinions or suggestions you have!

Front yard


Back yard


----------



## whitetrash paradise (Mar 25, 2020)

The main concern I have is calcium is already on the higher side, but the recommendation is to add magi-I-cal. That seems kinda weird to me.

Looking on second opinions on any adjustments I should consider moving forward. (Besides using a different soil test)


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

whitetrash paradise said:


> The main concern I have is calcium is already on the higher side, but the recommendation is to add magi-I-cal. That seems kinda weird to me.
> 
> Looking on second opinions on any adjustments I should consider moving forward. (Besides using a different soil test)


They want you to use it to displace some of the Mg. Bring the pH down and the high Mg/Ca will take care of itself.


----------

